# Online: Pulp Heroes (Polyhedron mini-game)



## Mighty Halfling (Jun 21, 2004)

Heroes come in many forms. One might be a rich playboy, living the high life from a penthouse in New York City; another a Chicago gangster. Some might call the jungles their home, or travel the world exploring ancient cultures. Others might run a traveling magic show or be a veteran pilot of the Great War.
Their origins are disparate, but all the heroes in this Pulp Adventures campaign have one thing in common: Each works for a mysterious person known only as "The Spider."
Perhaps they owe this mysterious benefactor their life, or they received mysterious aid when no one else would. Others, less savory but no less skilled, may have come to discover that The Spider has learned their secrets and he has 'encouraged' them to listen up when a message comes. Others are simply the sort of person who embrace heroism and acts of daring with open arms.
Whatever the reason, when The Spider calls -- through a gem set in the ring on their hand glows -- they answer for they are ...
PULP HEROES!!!!
---------------
This game will be using the game system set in the Pulp Adventures! living campaign. You can download the FREE 160-page Pulp Adventures! rulebook, based on D&D 3.0, at www.pulp-adventures.com.
---------------
Let me also add that this game is based on Pulp Heroes, the first mini-game WOTC produced for its Dungeon/Polyhedron split book. It allows PCs to create characters like Mandrake the Magician, Flash Gordon, Indiana Jones, Philip Marlowe, Doc Savage, The Rocketeer, Charlie Chan and dozens of other great pulp characters!
---------------
Characters are constructed according to rules set there. A 30-point attribute system is being used.
---------------
Adventures will be those provided at Pulp-Adventures.com, so please don't spoil your fun by reading them! (However, I urge that you buy them to help support the system!)
----------------
Please use the "import sheet" character sheet provided by this game.
----------------
Submit your application now at www.PlayByWeb.com ---> d20 ---> Agents of the Spider


----------

